# Facebook Messenger Chatheads Not Working [Solved]



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys...not sure if this is an S3 specific thing or not so I decided to post in here.
Anyways the new messenger came out today and I wanted to try out chatheads. I install all the updates and everything. Even Facebook home. There is no option to even enable chatheads in my app. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

EDIT: Solved! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2232307










P.S. Mods if you need to move this, please do!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Uninstall messenger and install it through Facebook home by swiping to the left where messenger is, and it will ask you to install it.

I would remove Facebook home if all you want is chat heads, all you need is messenger installed for that...that's what I did anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> Uninstall messenger and install it through Facebook home by swiping to the left where messenger is, and it will ask you to install it.
> 
> I would remove Facebook home if all you want is chat heads, all you need is messenger installed for that...that's what I did anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


Thanks for the tip, but still no dice.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Thanks for the tip, but still no dice.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I replied to your pm, check it out.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i think this guy fixed it here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2232307


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

razorloves said:


> i think this guy fixed it here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2232307


THIS. Solved!


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I thought Paul O'Brien had already done this, hadn't he?

I could have sworn I saw him post it on Twitter yesterday.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> I thought Paul O'Brien had already done this, hadn't he?
> 
> I could have sworn I saw him post it on Twitter yesterday.


Yeah, I saw his tweet that he was gonna do it, but then someone told him it was already done by someone on xda. So he probably didn't bother.

CORRECTION - He did post it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/322857162084843520


----------

